# Good weight



## derrick (19 Mar 2013)

What's a reasonable weight for a half decent road bike without spending a fortune, or do people actually know the weight of there bike, including everything you would normally carry on a 40+mile ride.


----------



## Gary E (19 Mar 2013)

Any potential gains that I'd get from shaving ounces off my bike wherever possible seem totally pointless given the weight of the fat slob that rides it


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Mar 2013)

derrick said:


> What's a reasonable weight for a half decent road bike without spending a fortune, or do people actually know the weight of there bike, including everything you would normally carry on a 40+mile ride.


 
I do not know the weight of my bike (I would guestimate about 7.5kg, maybe a bit less), but I would hazard a guess that ~9kg is a reasonable weight for a road bike that doesn't cost a fortune. TBH, even as a bit of a weight weenie, I am not very good at it and seem to get wrapped up in individual component weights rather than focussing on the bigger picture i.e. the whole bike, lol.


----------



## fossala (20 Mar 2013)

Anything under 10kg is light in my book. I do mainly ride steel bikes though.


----------



## Herr-B (20 Mar 2013)

A 40 mile* ride is just a couple of water bottles, and a small seat-pack with some tools, tube and a co2 pump. I am the biggest hinderence to my bike's weight, half a kilo on or off the bike doesn't seem much in the grand scheme of my belly.

*I say that, but I've not been much further yet.


----------



## fossala (20 Mar 2013)

That is very true. I'm quite slim at 71kg and 5ft 10. My bike weighs nothing in comparison with me. Rolling weight, that's what you have to think about for them climbs.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Mar 2013)

fossala said:


> That is very true. I'm quite slim at 71kg and 5ft 10. My bike weighs nothing in comparison with me. Rolling weight, that's what you have to think about for them climbs.


 
You are actually quite light, so the weight of your bike will have a much more pronounced effect on total weight (your combined weight is going to be like what 80kg or so, a kg off of the bike is over 1% weight saving, you should notice that IME). I weigh 76kg at 6' 3" and I can definitely tell when I am running my heavy wheels or my light wheels, or when I have a bulk of crap on the bike like bottles and whatever. Overall performance doesn't change hugely, but it does improve, whether placebo or not, I don't care, a performance gain is a performance gain.

The argument of being big and thus weight savings having little impact has some merit, but hey, any loss is a loss.


----------



## Peteaud (20 Mar 2013)

My expanding waistline is more of a concern than the weight of the bike.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (20 Mar 2013)

My Triban 3 with Fulcrum 7 wheels is 9.1kg - I don't think that's bad at all.


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2013)

9/10kg's.

You should be able to get less than 9kg's though easily. A quality steel bike with good handbuilt wheels from 20 years ago comes in at 9kg. Any steel frames have about a 1kg penalty on alloy or carbon frames.

Drop weight on tyres/wheels for the most benefit. And it goes without saying, if you can drop a little body weight.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (20 Mar 2013)

My bike is 14kg and I am 90kg, I suffer going up hills and then seem to go to fast down them and am at the next one before I have recovered


----------



## Kies (21 Mar 2013)

My bike is sub 9kg (new,without pedals). I have noticed a big slow down in my speeds that has coincided with my winter "lardass" increase of 8lbs????
Can anyone explain why? :rhetotorical question


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Mar 2013)

Because you needed to slow down to get a longer look at yourself riding your new bike in shop windows?


----------



## Iain M Norman (21 Mar 2013)

My bike is unnecessarily light for my weight. At 6.9kg it's 6.9% of my weight! Lardy.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Mar 2013)

40+ mile bike ride, say 750ml water bottle and a few tools/inners. £1000 bike

10-11kgs


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> My Triban 3 with Fulcrum 7 wheels is 9.1kg - I don't think that's bad at all.


that's distressingly good. About 2kg more than mine which cost twenty times the amount. And that 2kg is about a third of the weight I've gained in the last year.

It really isn't just about weight, though. It's about stiffness, and lack of resonance.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> that's distressingly good. About 2kg more than mine which cost twenty times the amount. And that 2kg is about a third of the weight I've gained in the last year.
> 
> It really isn't just about weight, though. It's about stiffness, and lack of resonance.


 
I haven't noticed any flex when I'm out of the saddle, I'm sure a pro rider would feel the bike flex but I don't output enough power for it to be noticeable. What bike do you have that cost £4k?


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Mar 2013)

C50 with Dura-Ace

time to print some 'my other bike's a Triban 3' stickers


----------



## GrasB (22 Mar 2013)

I'd say you'll be looking at around 9-10kg on-ride weight for a lighter road bike & 2-3kg more for an aero bike. My town hack weights in at 7.9kg, that's a minimal fixed gear bike, add 2.5-3.5kg for gears, bottle holders, water, etc.

Lightness *feels* fast, aero *is* fast. As long as your speed remains above ~10mph. Aero typically adds weight to the bike. For this reason quite often a bike at £3000 will be heaver than one at £1500, just a lot more aero.

Contrary to popular belief rolling weight has very little impact on you performance. It does however change the way you need to ride to get the most performance out of your bike. The heaver your wheels the more power you expend accelerating, as such heavy wheels aren't great for group racing where there are rapid changes in pace. They are however great in TTs where you can maintain a steady pace for long periods. It takes more discipline to maximise the performance of heavy wheels.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Mar 2013)

My Di2 Venge currently tips the scales at 6.4 kg
My Di2 Tarmac currently tips the scales at 5.8 kg
I tip the scales at 59 kg
I Don't know the weight of the kit I take with me as it varies, but I would guess a maximum of 2 kg
They are both very different kinds of bikes, the Venge is without doubt the faster bike, but its harsh and not a bike you would want to ride exceptionally long distances. While the tarmac is simply an exceptional all round bike and great at climbing.
I would not for a moment suggest my bikes are good value for money, but they make me smile


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Mar 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> My Di2 Venge currently tips the scales at 6.4 kg
> My Di2 Tarmac currently tips the scales at 5.8 kg
> I tip the scales at 59 kg
> I Don't know the weight of the kit I take with me as it varies, but I would guess a maximum of 2 kg
> ...


V. Who weighs 9 stone? You are either 5 foot tall and skinny or normal height with a serious eating disorder!?!?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> V. Who weighs 9 stone? You are either 5 foot tall and skinny or normal height with a serious eating disorder!?!?


 
Yea I'm a short arse  5ft 7 and on the slim side.
Would not be surprised if Bob Geldof starting raising money for me sometimes


----------



## musa (22 Mar 2013)

A racing snake


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Mar 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Yea I'm a short arse  5ft 7 and on the slim side.
> Would not be surprised if Bob Geldof starting raising money for me sometimes


My bro is 5'7" and 10.5 stone. He is slim with a muscular build. You must be a climbing wizard!!!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> My bro is 5'7" and 10.5 stone. He is slim with a muscular build. You must be a climbing wizard!!!


 
I personally think I'm acceptable, and would not suggest anything other than that simply because at some point another forum member will be along to remind me of the time I did not plug my Di2 battery in correctly and ended up getting stuck in a big gear. I ended up getting off an pushing it up a hill in London with only my torment and the others jibes to keep me company.


----------



## Canrider (22 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> My bro is 5'7" and 10.5 stone. He is slim with a muscular build.


Is that his dating profile online?


----------



## oldfatfool (22 Mar 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I Don't know the weight of the kit I take with me as it varies, but I would guess a maximum of 2 kg


 
Only as long as you leave your wallet at home


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Mar 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I personally think I'm acceptable, and would not suggest anything other than that simply because at some point another forum member will be along to remind me of the time I did not plug my Di2 battery in correctly and ended up getting stuck in a big gear and pushing it up a hill in London with only my torment and the others jibes to keep me company.


I thought hills were for the big gears? Especially if you weigh about the same as a Spesh tarmac. 

I heard one of our forum members were accusing Alberto Contador of being overweight. Now i know who it was.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Mar 2013)

Canrider said:


> Is that his dating profile online?


I can hook you up if you like?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Mar 2013)

oldfatfool said:


> Only as long as you leave your wallet at home


 
...............i do keep offering to help him with his problem. You know, the one where he has too many nice bikes.


----------



## fossala (22 Mar 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> ...I ended up getting off an pushing it up a hill in London...


I thought London didn't have big hills!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I thought hills were for the big gears? Especially if you weigh about the same as a Spesh tarmac.


 
Lol.... I'm usually in a big gear, honest  ..... but that day I forgot to take my MTFU pills so simply was not up to the task


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Mar 2013)

fossala said:


> I thought London didn't have big hills!


 
Felt pretty big when I was pushing the bike.. it was the climb going up towards Ally Pally and I was pushing the 53T on the front and something nasty enough to make me walk on the back.. lol
Not something I plan to repeat ever again, Ian, Dave, Mark, Preston and others were less than sympathetic to say the least, they all had a good giggle.. lol


----------



## Canrider (22 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I can hook you up if you like?


I wish..
But in all seriousness, it wasn't long now that light bikes were anything under 9-10kg. And let's face it, the heaviest part of any human/bike combination is inevitably going to be the lump of meat sitting on the minimalist saddle and ultracarbonanotube seatpost, so drop that weight and you'll go faster, wa-hey-result!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Mar 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Lol.... I'm usually in a big gear, honest  ..... but that day I forgot to take my MTFU pills so simply was not up to the task


. All this electronic shifting is making you soft. Expecting something else to do all the hard work. 
FWIW i weigh 11.5 stone and am 5'11". I am pretty thin too. Even if i tried i couldn't get down to 9 stone though. Not without a serious medical problem. 
I shall now think of you as "V, the climbing whippet!".


----------



## mark st1 (22 Mar 2013)

It was all just a ploy to get me to buy lunch whilst you were "plugging your battery back in" at the cafe. Only time ive beaten you up a hill though so i cant say much


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Mar 2013)

Canrider said:


> I wish..
> But in all seriousness, it wasn't long now that light bikes were anything under 9-10kg. And let's face it, the heaviest part of any human/bike combination is inevitably going to be the lump of meat sitting on the minimalist saddle and ultracarbonanotube seatpost, so drop that weight and you'll go faster, wa-hey-result!


I have no weight to lose!! lol. Somewhere in the region of 13% body fat just now. 

Yeh my bro just bought a Rose Xeon and it weighs 7kg on the nose. He will make a decent climber when he gets his finger out. Sorry.............if.


----------



## musa (22 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I have no weight to lose!! lol. Somewhere in the region of 13% body fat just now.
> 
> Yeh my bro just bought a Rose Xeon and it weighs 7kg on the nose. *He will make a decent climber when he gets his finger out.* Sorry.............if.


----------



## musa (22 Mar 2013)

Well, something has to give 

That's all!


----------



## 400bhp (23 Mar 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> My Di2 Venge currently tips the scales at 6.4 kg
> My Di2 Tarmac currently tips the scales at 5.8 kg
> I tip the scales at 59 kg
> I Don't know the weight of the kit I take with me as it varies, but I would guess a maximum of 2 kg
> ...


 
BOAST POST


----------

